
Ask HN: What are your “Seinfeld Moments”? - spiderjako22
Those little everyday annoyances you encounter: the person who takes forever to order at Starbucks, the moment you feel unfairly obligated to respond to a fb message or iMessage because it’s marked as “read”, etc.
======
moksly
Going through the same configuration steps for a new .netcore app that I’ve
forgotten since last time.

------
newsbinator
Setting up gSuite mx/spf/dkim/_dmarc for the n-th time for a new side project.

